# What would you charge?



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

I am trying to earn a little extra cash. I am making up flyers right now and will distribute them locally. My first round of flyers yielded me a call from a client. I told them that it would cost $20 just to look and $30 and hour, with the $20 going to that. What did I do?

They lived 5 miles away and I drove over and power cycled their DSL. Then I called the provider who cut them off because of unsolicited mail being sent from their PC. They brought them back on line and then I spent time cleaning viruses, loading free firewalls and AV.

Bottom line.... 2.5 hours at $30/hr $75. Is this too much, or too little, or just right? I hope I am cheap enough to undercut some of the bigger companies in my aream but not so cheap that I am a doormat.


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

That's Actually Very Fair As To What Larger Corperations Charge... But In My Heart Of Heart I Always Think that's way to much, but it is what the right amount is...


----------



## hopper (May 21, 2005)

It's less than I'm charging, and I just started out. (Computer MD of Bismarck) 
I haven't had many calls in my first month, and no jobs. I'm sure my rates have something to do with it. Yet, I'm still lower than the competion. I have been told _not to budge_ by my advisors. If thier car has a knock, they'll gladly pay $75 an hour to fix it, because a mechanic can do what they cannot. Why should tech support be any different?

If you're comfortable with what you charged, that's good.


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

Your prices should only be determined by whether you get calls or not. If you want more calls, lower the price. People would rather pay more for a reputable business to work with their high priced machine, but if you are substantially cheaper they are more likely to take a chance. I bet a lot depends on where you live as well. Hope that helped.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

bry623 said:


> I am trying to earn a little extra cash. I am making up flyers right now and will distribute them locally. My first round of flyers yielded me a call from a client. I told them that it would cost $20 just to look and $30 and hour, with the $20 going to that. What did I do?
> 
> They lived 5 miles away and I drove over and power cycled their DSL. Then I called the provider who cut them off because of unsolicited mail being sent from their PC. They brought them back on line and then I spent time cleaning viruses, loading free firewalls and AV.
> 
> Bottom line.... 2.5 hours at $30/hr $75. Is this too much, or too little, or just right? I hope I am cheap enough to undercut some of the bigger companies in my aream but not so cheap that I am a doormat.


Very fair. I charge $85 per hour, clock starts when I leave my office and stops when I leave their location. In-shop I charge $65 per hour. Both have a 1 hour minimum.


----------

